# Squished duct



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

We had a problem where there was very little heat flow through the front two heat registers and large flow through the rear register. When we had the trailer in for warranty work for several items, they installed a closing vent on the rear register to force the air forward. I saw on another site that someone said the plastic cover under the trailer frame flops in the wind while towing and hits the duct. I asked the dealer about this, and he said that this doesn't happen on my model of trailer.

The closing rear vent helped a little on the front register (by the bathroom), but virtually no air was going through the middle one. I looked in the duct with a mirror and flashlight and found that the duct was collapsed to a 1/2"to 3/4" slit, the width of the duct. I'm now getting ready to take the trailer back to the dealer and wanted to find out if anyone else has had this issue and what the resolution was? I'm concerned that if they somehow pull the duct back out it will just happen, again.

Any info. would be appreciated.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I haven't had any duct issues...other than my water leak getting in there!

I have heard of someone else with a squished duct, but it seems to me it was caused by something else. I read it on another forum.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I have the exact same problem with my 2004 25RS-S as you the duct is collapsed forward of the rear vent. Our first cold weather trip the kids were cold in the bunks up front and we were fine in the back. I think it is caused by the expanded foam insulation under the floor and it collapsed the duct. Also when the furnace is running the flooring raises up from the floor as air is being forced under it. I am about to talk to the dealer and pull it out of storage for a fix. Other than this issue we like the trailer alot.
Dan


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

We're taking our trailer back the end of next week. Should know the resolution by the end of the month, I'll keep you "posted"...


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Our trailer has been back at the dealer (warranty stuff) for two weeks now. I called yesterday and they said they had everything fixed, except the duct. They called the factory and the engineers are looking into how to fix the problem. My dealer agreed that the problem was the fresh water tank expanding, squishing the duct. I didn't fill them in on the fix described in another post by another outbaker. I'll see what they come up with. If they don't have it done by next week, I'm picking it and taking out next weekend for "wet" run to see if they really fixed our leaks.

I'll take it back when they have a fix for the duct.


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

The duct is fixed, they say. I'll pick it up tomorrow. The dealer confirmed that the fresh water tank expanded up and squished the duct between the tank and the floor (just what fellow Outbacker aplvlykat said - thanks!). They removed the plastic cover on the bottom of the trailer and took the fresh water tank out. They pulled the duct open, and installed aluminum channel around the duct to protect it. I asked if the channels would just push the supports and try to lift the floor. He said that the floor is 2" thick (sounds a bit exagerated (sp), but whatever) and can take the load, and that it would only happen when the tank is totally full and spewing out the vent. Anyway, hope it works. I'll totally fill the fresh tank immediately when I get the trailer and see if it happens, again.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hope the duct fix works.

The floor really is two inches thick. There is a layer of plywood, then foam insulation and another layer of plywood.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Water tanks can EXPAND? I figured the tanks would be constructed of hard plastic. What are they...really thick balloons?


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

I haven't actually seen one, but I assume they're rigid plastic, but with a large surface area. They expand like a large plastic rectangular water bottle, or a plastic gallon milk jug. Since the tank is in direct contact with the heat duct, the duct has to move with it, but it doesn't go back when the tank "deflates".


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I haven't filled the tanks yet, since its winterized I wanted to hold off and test it. The dealer said if it was a problem to bring it back in and they'd fix it.

I tested the furnace last night by puttnig a thermometer down the grate here is what I got:
Front 160 degrees
Bath 180 degrees
Kitch 200 degrees
Rear 180 degrees

Once I fill the tanks I'll see what temps I'm getting in addition to the air flow.


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

We just got back from a three day camping trip to try out the warranty fixes. It rained like crazy, but we still have a good time. The heater worked much better. I filled the water tank until it overflowed, and heater still worked fine. Hopefully we won't have to deal with it again.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

The tank is made out of fairly heavy plastic and goes from frame rail to frame rail, I'm guessing around 1/16 thick but it will still expand I think because it is supported on the bottom and nothing on top but the 2 inches to the floor and the duct of course.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

The tank is made out of fairly heavy plastic and goes from frame rail to frame rail, I'm guessing around 1/16 thick but it will still expand I think because it is supported on the bottom and nothing on top but the 2 inches to the floor and the duct of course.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm taking my 25rss in today for the squished duct and giving them a printout of this forum. Hope they fix on the first try.
Dan


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Just stopped at the dealer and checked out the repair on my ducting. As suspected it was the water tank issue. They fixed the duct and build a cage around it. Also they sealed up ducting in other areas. As for the floor rising when the furnace was running that was caused by the airflow going under the floor when the duct was collapsed. The floor is not glued down. Looks like it will be a fix, the technician said he talked to the factory and they were suprised my unit had this problem be cause it was built in July 03 and should have been caught in the factory. They do know about the problem, but your dealer might not so let them know. 
Dan


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Our flooring doesn't "float" any more, since they built the cage around our duct. Glad to hear you got yours fixed.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

It seems the dealer did a good fix on the crushed ducting. After dewinterizing the water tanks and fill and draining the tank 3 times the duct is ok.


----------

